# Ex Baseball Star Dwight Gooden Arrested For DUI & Drug Possession



## WhatInThe (Jul 23, 2019)

Ex MLB baseball player/pitcher arrested for a dui and drug possession. Dwight Gooden who has a history of cocaine abuse was caught driving slow and unable to maintain a lane.

https://www.foxnews.com/sports/form...den-arrested-charged-with-dui-drug-possession
On one hand it's sad and disappointing but on the other one must wonder were his good baseball years cocaine/drug enhanced before the abuse hit the downside. An ex team mate Daryl Strawberry also had a lot of drug issues as well. Cocaine 80s/90s? NYC night life?


----------

